# 3 Photos. 3 Rules. 3 Guesses.



## Phylyppes

1. Post three photos of yourself. First photo has to be a selfie. Second photo has to be a photo _someone else_ has taken of you. Third photo must be you doing a job/hobby.

2. Three guesses as to the individual's MBTI type who has posted before you. Your first guess will be the best guess.

3. Don't break my rules!


----------



## Cloudlight

Istp


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ISTP
ISTP
A really cute ISTP

those are my three guesses


----------



## Phylyppes

I see we got some law breakers in this room tonight.


----------



## starvingautist

ISTP
ESTP
..?

















very old picture coming through


----------



## Phylyppes

starvingautist said:


> ISTP
> ESTP
> ..?
> 
> View attachment 400186
> 
> 
> View attachment 400178
> 
> 
> very old picture coming through
> View attachment 400170


INFP
ISFP
I'm going with INFP.


----------



## sometimes

I would play this game but I don't have any photos that someone else took of me and I definitely don't have any photos of me doing an activity. Unless sitting or standing passively is considered an activity? I guess I am fulfilling some stereotypes of an introvert with low Se. oh dear.


----------



## dulcinea

Okay, i was able to dig up three pics. The last one, was of me showing off a painting--okay, it was photoshopped in--which is kinda obvious, but I don't have any actual pics of me painting or anything, and that is a pretty big hobby of mine.

View attachment 401138



View attachment 401154


View attachment 401186


----------



## Gossip Goat

Isfj, isfp, infj


----------



## Phylyppes

dulcinea said:


> okay, i was able to dig up three pics. The last one, was of me showing off a painting--okay, it was photoshopped in--which is kinda obvious, but i don't have any actual pics of me painting or anything, and that is a pretty big hobby of mine.
> 
> View attachment 401138
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 401154
> 
> 
> View attachment 401186


enfj
isfp
infj


----------



## Acadia

the second picture is from a bike tour in a rain storm.  I tried to keep them recent.
@dulcinea my three guesses for you are isfj, esfj and infj. getting some Fe.


----------



## MaggieMay

I'm going to say ISFP or ISFJ  ^^^

Here's mine.








Selfie. 







Taken by someone else.







Reading & writing.


----------



## had2bclever

Taken by me










Taken by my daughter










Photoshopped me into a picture of my work.

Sorry.. I hit post before answering

ISFJ
INFJ
ESFP


----------



## MaggieMay

@had2bclever

INFJ is correct. 


ESTJ
INTJ
ISFJ


----------



## had2bclever

MaggieMay said:


> @had2bclever
> 
> INFJ is correct.
> 
> 
> ESTJ
> INTJ
> ISFJ


WOOHOO I flipped a 16 sided die 3 times and got one right!!!

INTJ is fairly close.


----------



## MaggieMay

had2bclever said:


> WOOHOO I flipped a 16 sided die 3 times and got one right!!!
> 
> INTJ is fairly close.


Right haha! 

INTP?
ENTJ?
INFJ?

Looks like I'm not as lucky tonight lol.


----------



## had2bclever

MaggieMay said:


> Right haha!
> 
> INTP?
> ENTJ?
> INFJ?
> 
> Looks like I'm not as lucky tonight lol.


E/INTP So close enough! :laughing:


----------



## MaggieMay

had2bclever said:


> E/INTP So close enough! :laughing:


I'm kicking myself because I had ENTP on the first try and erased it! Alas. :dry:


----------



## had2bclever

MaggieMay said:


> I'm kicking myself because I had ENTP on the first try and erased it! Alas. :dry:


Always go with your gut! Best of luck on your writing, I am sure you will be the next great writer of this generation :wink:


----------



## MaggieMay

had2bclever said:


> Always go with your gut! Best of luck on your writing, I am sure you will be the next great writer of this generation :wink:


Indeed, you'd think after telling myself that all my life I wouldn't need the reminder but...that's Maggie for ya. 
I appreciate that & one can only hope to aspire to esteemed writers like long ago. Good luck with your craft as well!


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

@xrx 

ESTP/ESFP


----------



## Anonymous Disaster




----------



## ai.tran.75

Anonymous Disaster said:


> View attachment 508730
> 
> 
> View attachment 508698
> 
> 
> View attachment 508706


Isfp, infp, infp


----------



## raskoolz

Anonymous Disaster said:


> View attachment 508730
> 
> 
> View attachment 508698
> 
> 
> View attachment 508706


ISFP

INFP

INFJ


----------



## raskoolz

ai.tran.75 said:


> selfie ok my daughter is in it but i took the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somebody took of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something i'm doing
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk



enfj 

isfp

infp


----------



## lukebtc

idk how to delete posts :|


----------



## Mercedene

raskoolz said:


>


ISFP
INFP
INTP

Selfie with my coworker









Taken by my bestfriend









Doing my job


----------



## Privy

View attachment 521162


View attachment 521170


View attachment 521178


----------



## Privy

arya_stark said:


> ISFP
> INFP
> INTP
> 
> Selfie with my coworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken by my bestfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing my job


estp
esfp
enfp


----------



## Mercedene

@HoranOuros Thank you for guessing 
Many people thought me as Extroverted. :laughing:
I'm INFP :wink:


----------



## Privy

arya_stark said:


> @HoranOuros Thank you for guessing
> Many people thought me as Extroverted. :laughing:
> I'm INFP :wink:


your smile is adorable


----------



## Messenger Six

HoranOuros said:


> your smile is adorable


A INFP with a friendly smile. What's the world coming to?

I remember your type, HoranOuros, so that would be cheating.

@arya_stark I would have guessed ESFP or ENFP.


----------



## Mercedene

Messenger Six said:


> A INFP with a friendly smile. What's the world coming to?
> 
> I remember your type, HoranOuros, so that would be cheating.
> 
> @arya_stark I would have guessed ESFP or ENFP.


Thank you both of you & @HoranOuros 
I guess I've figured out the best smile to took on photo :laughing:
Well, Most of my friends thought that I'm extroverted.
Because I love playing around.
But I took personality test several times, it always points out that I'm introverted.
And I believe I am


----------



## throughtheroses

@SavvyNavvy

INFJ
INFP
INTP


----------



## nicoloco90

*@*throughtheroses - I already know your type so I will leave the guessing to others  *


1. Selfie:* 
View attachment 529290

*
2. Picture someone else made: *Me with Italian friend (and his dog)
View attachment 529298


*3. Job/Hobby: ...* 
View attachment 529306


----------



## Starflakes

@*sweetraglansweater*

1. ISTP
2. ISTJ
3. INTP

But I actually have no idea :/ That's so cool that you can make fabric!

Edit: Oops. I guess I'm supposed to post pictures of myself too huh? Darn.


----------



## sometimes

nicoloco90 said:


> *@*throughtheroses - I already know your type so I will leave the guessing to others  *
> 
> 
> 1. Selfie:*
> View attachment 529290
> 
> *
> 2. Picture someone else made: *Me with Italian friend (and his dog)
> View attachment 529298
> 
> 
> *3. Job/Hobby: ...*
> View attachment 529306


INFJ, INTP or INFP. Or ISFJ.

1.
View attachment 529746
Selfie

2.
View attachment 529754
Someone else took it

3.
View attachment 529762
Does sitting in a restaurant count as an activity/hobby?


----------



## musiclover3467

^infp, intp, istp?

1.







2.







3.


----------



## Wiggentree

musiclover3467 said:


> ^infp, intp, istp?
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 533818
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 533826
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 533834


ISFJ
INFJ
ESFJ




















*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## throughtheroses

@quixotis 

ISTP
INTP
ESTP

No one has guessed for me yet... 



throughtheroses said:


> View attachment 528938
> 
> View attachment 528946
> 
> View attachment 528962


----------

